# H. E. Double Hockey Sticks.



## Andy (Dec 14, 2009)

*Alberta shivers amid record lows
*_CBC News_
Dec 13, 2009

Edmonton has established a record it would probably rather forget.

The Alberta capital recorded the lowest temperature in North America overnight Saturday and set a record as the lowest temperature on a Dec. 13 in the city's history as the current deep freeze established records across the province.

"Edmonton International Airport was the coldest place in Canada," Peter Spyker, a meteorologist with Environment Canada, said Sunday. "It was *-46.1 [Celsius] *without the wind chill. I believe at one point it got to *-58 with the wind chill."
*
The previous record for Dec. 13 was -36.1 C, set in 2008.

A mechanical problem unrelated to the cold left about 6,000 homes without electricity for about an hour around noon on Edmonton's southeast side.

Several other cities in Alberta saw record lows, including Cold Lake, Grande Prairie and Whitecourt.

The brutal temperatures have also brought out the best in some Calgarians.

On Saturday, Calgary police duty Insp. Rob Williams was travelling on the northbound Macleod Trail near the 22X overpass when he spotted what appeared to be a large, multi-vehicle collision.

In fact, several cars had screeched to a halt when a tiny kitten, searching for a place to get out of the cold, had wandered onto the busy road, which has a 80 km/h speed limit.

The scared kitten climbed up into the engine compartment of one of the stopped cars, Williams said in a news release, and several drivers tried to retrieve the kitten with no luck.

Working together after nearly 30 minutes in 25 C conditions, one man jacked up the front of the small car while another crawled underneath.

Williams pushed the kitten down through a tiny opening to the undercarriage where it was safely retrieved.

The owner has not been located, Williams said.

The expected low heading into Monday is a bone-chilling 33 C in Edmonton, with Calgary just behind at 31 C.

More seasonal temperatures are expected by the end of the week.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 14, 2009)

Do you have any other press releases from the Florida Tourist Board?


----------



## Andy (Dec 14, 2009)

:smack: lol It looks horribly uncomfortable and hot there. Yuck.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 14, 2009)

I had to put the AC on yesterday for about 10 minutes


----------



## Andy (Dec 14, 2009)

lol I could come up with so many good meanings fro the AC acromyn right now. lol I'll be nice because I imagine the heat must make one a little delerious and out to lunch at times.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 14, 2009)

Mmmmmm.... lunch.... :homer:


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 14, 2009)

Ugh. I don't think I could ever live anywhere like that. I'm a wimp.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 14, 2009)

YouTube - Jim Carrey - Canada


----------



## Cat Dancer (Dec 14, 2009)

You mean Canada isn't like that? mg:


----------



## gardens (Dec 14, 2009)

I met an enlightened gentleman one day, who 'happened'  to be from the good ol' U.S. of A.

He thought we were quite progressive up here, seeing that we all drove electric cars!


(he was referring to our block-heater cords)


----------



## Into The Light (Dec 14, 2009)

so much for global warming


----------



## Banned (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you for the reminder of why I no longer live in Canada.


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 15, 2009)

persona said:


> Thank you for the reminder of why I no longer live in Canada.



But it's a "dry cold"...


----------

